# Keep Posts Unread?



## gschoen (Jan 27, 2002)

I feel stupid asking this since I've used the forum so long... but I often don't get a chance to read all the new posts at once, and when I come back all the threads since that time have been marked read.

What I'd like to do is have it only mark threads read if I actually read it. I looked in options in UserCP but didn't see anything related.

Thanks!
Gregg


----------



## Chris Blount (Nov 1, 2003)

gschoen said:


> I feel stupid asking this since I've used the forum so long... but I often don't get a chance to read all the new posts at once, and when I come back all the threads since that time have been marked read.
> 
> What I'd like to do is have it only mark threads read if I actually read it. I looked in options in UserCP but didn't see anything related.
> 
> ...


Hello,

The system is set so that all of your unread posts are marked as read after 20 minutes of inactivity. This is something that cannot be changed in your personal profile since it is a global feature of the forum.

Your best bet is to subscribe to the threads that are important to you. That way you can at least keep track of them in your subscription listing:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription


----------



## gschoen (Jan 27, 2002)

Thx U!


----------



## benh57 (Nov 15, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Hello,
> 
> The system is set so that all of your unread posts are marked as read after 20 minutes of inactivity. This is something that cannot be changed in your personal profile since it is a global feature of the forum.


I HAte, hate, hate forums which do this. I would MUCH rather have only threads i have read get marked read. It only makes sense!

New threads can get marked as 'new' somehow, but not read - I haven't read them, after all.

Can we have this after the upgrade?

thanks


----------

